# 60 degrees and a new camera. PIC SPAM



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Frost:




































Jack:






















































(More)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, now that it's shown up - 

Jack and Frost:


















Their nails were that bad. My dremel died. I can't clip Frost's nails without a real risk of a bite, and Jack's got some black ones so I just... waited. Dremel is in hand now, and I've spent the past hour fixing it.
Kylie: Very little of her, since she spent most of her time doing... well, this.




























Of some variation of this:


























(More)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thud:




































Group - with varying degrees of success (and yes, their leashes are looped - there was a lot of activity and wild life around and I didn't want to take chances):



























...Girls....









...Thud...

And done.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great pics! Love the group photos!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Great pics! Love the group photos!


Thanks! I am *definitely* glad to be back in possession of a different camera. Possibly even glad enough to get out there with Just Kylie and Bug tomorrow and make up for how shorted they got (LOL). 

I love group shots. I need to get back to 'all five off leash in one', but I suspect it's going to be a few weeks/couple of months. Bad weather and they were coming apart at the seams today.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Great pictures! I'd love to have 60 degree weather, our weather really sucks here.


CptJack said:


>


This made me crack up


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Great pictures! I'd love to have 60 degree weather, our weather really sucks here.
> 
> 
> This made me crack up



It's an EIGHT LEGGED DOG!!!!

She spends a lot of time playing with him standing under him. Where there's a will.... There's a really, really odd couple. The DORKS.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay! I was hoping for this.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

aiw said:


> Yay! I was hoping for this.


I have been so, so looking forward to being able to post Real Pictures (tm) again.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Love the pictures. 

Just where did you get your 8 legged dog? Craigslist?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> Love the pictures.
> 
> Just where did you get your 8 legged dog? Craigslist?


Nah. I scavanged the parts out of trash dumpsters and welded 'em together


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Nah. I scavanged the parts out of trash dumpsters and welded 'em together


lmao!

ohh that's right I remember reading about that on your other threads.

What kind of camera?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> lmao!
> 
> ohh that's right I remember reading about that on your other threads.
> 
> What kind of camera?



It's a Nikon D3100. Lower end as far as DSLR cameras go, but HUGE step up from my medium range point and shoot cameras.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Great Pics  glad your having good weather


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I really love Jack's body. Soooo muscular!

You have such awesome dogs


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Thud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This picture is priceless, Kylie.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

CptJack said:


> It's a Nikon D3100. Lower end as far as DSLR cameras go, but HUGE step up from my medium range point and shoot cameras.


hmm I will have to look into that one very nice pics


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> hmm I will have to look into that one very nice pics



Walmart/walmart.com has it right now, packaged with two lenses, for 500.00, which is a heck of a deal. 

I'm actually really, really happy with it.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> This picture is priceless, Kylie.


She has _opinions_ and _dignity_ and she's a _princess._

Also pbbbt. Lol. I am so crazy about that little dog.



taquitos said:


> I really love Jack's body. Soooo muscular!
> 
> You have such awesome dogs


Those pictures amuse me because they're all somewhere in the process of dropping to roll or get up but they REALLY did a nice job of showing his build. He's pretty soft and squishy right now (for him), but I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks he looks pretty good!



PatriciafromCO said:


> Great Pics  glad your having good weather


Thanks! So am I! Nice change.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, re the camera:

This?









The original was this:









So even though my framing of a shot of dogs in motion kinda sucks, that's some pretty danged good quality for an accident and some EXTREME cropping! I'm really pleased with this thing.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I am spamming my own thread, and I'm sorry but I just realized I forgot one that I really love.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Always great to see pictures of your dogs. 

Thud ruined that last group shot. Woulda been perfect. Darn it, Thud!

Really nice to see the rat terriers, especially. My fiancé's family rat terrier passed away a few days ago, and everybody's taking it hard. Jack has always reminded me of a fitter, happier Dexter. Hard to explain why, but seeing your RTs having fun lifts my spirits in a huge way.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Thanks for sharing! Always great to see pictures of your dogs.
> 
> Thud ruined that last group shot. Woulda been perfect. Darn it, Thud!
> 
> Really nice to see the rat terriers, especially. My fiancé's family rat terrier passed away a few days ago, and everybody's taking it hard. Jack has always reminded me of a fitter, happier Dexter. Hard to explain why, but seeing your RTs having fun lifts my spirits in a huge way.



Ouch. I'm so sorry for their (and your) loss and glad I was able to help a little.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

very nice pics I just might have to invest in one. I do like the crop effect. It looks like Thud has somewhat slowed down in his growth spurt. Now what are you seeing him mixed with?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> very nice pics I just might have to invest in one. I do like the crop effect. It looks like Thud has somewhat slowed down in his growth spurt. Now what are you seeing him mixed with?


To be honest, I kinda gave up thinking about it  He's so very solidly "Thud" now that he's kinda like Kylie. If asked I call him a GSD mix and move on.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

They are all so beautiful....but I am in LOVE with the RTs. I know they're strong little terrier dogs, but are they personality/energy wise much different from JRTs? 

Also, was it Jack or Frost that weight pull?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> They are all so beautiful....but I am in LOVE with the RTs. I know they're strong little terrier dogs, but are they personality/energy wise much different from JRTs?
> 
> Also, was it Jack or Frost that weight pull?


Jack was the weight-pull dog!

Um, they're entirely different to be honest. They're much, much softer dogs, over all. They tend to be handler oriented, velcro dogs who are much more biddable than your average JRT. That's not to say they're entirely lacking stubbornness, but they're - well, more passive aggressive and 'Oh fine then' or dragging their feet, rather than pure hard-headed the way a lot of terriers are. They tend more toward reservation and dignity than exuberance or goofiness (though obviously they're happy) and while they have lots of energy, stamina, and prey-drive they're more moderate in ALL of it. My guys came in as adults without having ever seen a cat, and show no interest what so ever in chasing or harming them, though they'll hunt like mad and kill small wildlife. They don't bark a lot. They don't dig. They're not dog aggressive. They're kind of aloof with people but very polite about it.

Honestly, my description with them to other people has been that there is sight-hound in the breed development and it shows in their appearance and their personality. Also important is that they're an all purpose farm dog, so they will rat, yeah, but they'll also herd, guard, and be fairly safe with small livestock, in a way JRT aren't. The translation of that is a dog I truly believe could fit in any decent home for a dog.

You want to hike 20 miles? They'll do it. 
You want to do agility? They're game.
Obedience, flyball, rally, herding, scent work, barn hunts? Cool!
You want to take up running for marathons? They'll train with you and keep up.
You want to spend an indefinite amount of time cuddling on the couch with a half-hour walk for exercise? They're good with that, too and they won't wreck your house for it.

They are honestly just solidly WELL ROUNDED dogs, that can do it all and seem to fit just about anywhere, from a studio apartment with an elderly owner to a farm where they're responsible for it all.

If I had to pick out downsides? They can be shy/timid/nervous, sometimes.  They don't even really have health issues as a breed.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

You're making it sound more and more tempting to pick up an RT rescue down the road


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> You're making it sound more and more tempting to pick up an RT rescue down the road


ratbone rescue. They have dogs out your way ALL. The. Time.

But seriously, there are few breeds I recommend without reservation to most people. RT are one of those few - in fact maybe the only one. They're just great dogs.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

You have a really cool group of dogs there!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeeee! I love seeing your dogs!

Of course, I enjoy seeing your Ratties particularly. The new camera picks up on Jack's shoulder muscles nicely.  Maybe I need to invest in camera too! Thud is one of my favorite giant fluff balls to see photos of. He's so... Majestically goofy. 

Your description of RTs is spot on. Merlin had a touch of shyness that we are trying to overcome and I think coming to work with me a lot has helped. Are yours "one person" or "one family" type dogs too? Mer is very attached to me and my mother in particular. Strangers? Uhhh... No thanks! It takes a lot if coaxing.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

RabbleFox said:


> Yeeee! I love seeing your dogs!
> 
> Of course, I enjoy seeing your Ratties particularly. The new camera picks up on Jack's shoulder muscles nicely.  Thud is one of my favorite giant fluff balls to see photos of. He's so... Majestically goofy.
> 
> Your description of RTs is spot on. Merlin had a touch of shyness that we are trying to overcome and I think coming to work with me a lot has helped. Are yours "one person" or "one family" type dogs too? Mer is very attached to me and my mother in particular. Strangers? Uhhh... No thanks! It takes a lot if coaxing.



Thanks!

Jack and Frost are good with being handled/pet by strangers, but they are very standoffish and TOLERANT of it - it's not enjoyment and frankly they don't care if anyone outside the family is alive or not. I suspect a lot of the willingness to put up with everything without attempts at evasion comes from the confirmation ring. They are USED to being handled. But yeah, very much a 'you're not family, I don't care if you exist' type dogs, rather than social butterflies.



Adjecyca1 said:


> You have a really cool group of dogs there!


I DO! Not that I'm biased or anything... (thank you)


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I've missed Thud and the rest of your crew.  The group shots are awesome!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Great photos  Look at Thud all grown up!

Here's a group photo trick - pick the best one for each dog, then cut and paste all the heads into one photo. Tada - perfect group shot


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Kylie is too cute, Jack is a hunk, and Thud looks like he's just going to remain an eternal dorky puppy. Looking forward to seeing more pictures - DSLRs are awesome and you'll get the hang of yours in no time!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Equinox said:


> Kylie is too cute, Jack is a hunk, and Thud looks like he's just going to remain an eternal dorky puppy. Looking forward to seeing more pictures - DSLRs are awesome and you'll get the hang of yours in no time!


I don't think Thud is capable of ever being anything but a dorky puppy - he's just a giant old derp, until or unless he decides there's something worth being protective about. That's awfully rare. 

And thanks! I think I'll get it worked out. I'm pretty pleased just to be able to get focused (or mostly focused) pictures of the dogs at decent resolution at this point! I've MISSED having a camera like mad.



lil_fuzzy said:


> Great photos  Look at Thud all grown up!
> 
> Here's a group photo trick - pick the best one for each dog, then cut and paste all the heads into one photo. Tada - perfect group shot


 That is both brilliant and slightly terrifying - I'm SO not good at photo editing!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

cookieface said:


> Thanks for sharing. I've missed Thud and the rest of your crew.  The group shots are awesome!


 agreed  love them all but Thud of course is my fav  I love RabbleFox's description....majestically goofy


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And then I saw a golden retriever at agility class tonight that reminded me so much of Thud it was creepy.

I don't know. What is Thud? Big and brown.



kcomstoc said:


> agreed  love them all but Thud of course is my fav  I love RabbleFox's description....majestically goofy


It's a REALLY good description of him!


----------

